# Ghost Ship



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

https://www.rte.ie/news/munster/2020/0217/1115773-mv-alta-cork/

Brian


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Fine commentary from RTE.

Thanks for sharing the info Brian.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

It seems that the owners have 12 months to reclaime their property but so far no applicants. If she is not weeping oil you should think that the Alta was worth salvaging for scrap.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ghost ship*



George Bis said:


> It seems that the owners have 12 months to reclaime their property but so far no applicants. If she is not weeping oil you should think that the Alta was worth salvaging for scrap.


I very much doubt that anyone will step forward with proof to pick up ownership. Whoever that character was, he will have vanished long ago.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

This becomes a shipping "who done it". According to the website of FleetMon figures had claimed that the Alta had been hijacked twice and the cargo removed in Guyana. As she appears to be in ballast and it would be strange to send a ship that size from Greece to Haiti without a cargo I look forward to finding out more.

This is a very strange business and it seems that a gentleman claiming to be the owner has emerged and is trying to claim ownership. Watch this space!


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

MV Alta - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

